# Life Lesson...



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

First-year students at Texas A&M's vet school were receiving their first anatomy class, with a real dead cow. They all gathered around the surgery table with the body covered with a white sheet. The professor started the class by telling them, "In veterinary medicine, it is necessary to have two important qualities as a doctor: The first is that you not be disgusted by anything involving the animal body." The professor then pulled back the sheet, stuck a finger in the butt of the dead cow, withdrew it and stuck his finger in his mouth. "Go ahead and do the same thing," he told his students. The students hesitated for several minutes, but eventually took turns sticking a finger in the anal opening of the dead cow and sucking on it. When everyone finished, the professor looked at them and said, "The second most important quality is observation. If you noticed, I stuck my middle finger in the cow and sucked on my index finger. Now learn to pay attention. Life's tough, it's even tougher if you're stupid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

When my uncle was in med school, his teacher did that, but it was with a cup of urine...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

hahahaha, that's disgusting, but really funny at the same time. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

I was thinking "that's a bit over the top..." before reading the end. Funny, but somehow it shouldn't be


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Ahahah ewwww hahahha.


----------

